# Struktur JSP-Anwendung



## Raziell (2. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
habe eine kurze Frage zur Struktur einer JSP-Anwendung.

Vorgestellt habe ich mir in etwa folgendes:
Der Benutzer kommt grundsätzlich nur auf ein zentrales Dispatcher-Servlet, welches die angeforderte Seite erfasst. Anschließend wird der Benutzer per RequestDispatcher auf ein Controller-Servlet geforwardet, von welchen zu jeder JSP-Seite eines existiert. Die Controller Servlets der unterschiedlichen Seiten laden die dynamischen Inhalte, schreiben Sie als Attribut in den Request und forwarden den Benutzer auf die entsprechene JSP-Seite.

Meine Frage wäre nun ob die Struktur so Sinn macht, sprich einen zentralen Controller (Dispatcher-Servlet) mit einzelnen Controller-Servlets für jede JSP.

Oder macht es evtl. mehr Sinn nur einen Controller zu verwenden?


----------



## mvitz (2. Nov 2010)

Hatten wir hier zuletzt schon mal, könntest du mal nach suchen.

Ein Servlet was alle Anfragen entgegen nimmt und dann weiterleitet entspricht dem FrontController Pattern. Die einzelnen Controller müssen dann allerdings nicht mehr von Servlet abgeleitet werden und JSP wäre dann praktisch deine View Technologie.


----------



## Stroker89 (2. Nov 2010)

Huhu ja ich war das  hier nochmal zwei sehr hilfreiche Links:

Core J2EE Patterns - Front Controller

und das hat mir am meisten geholfen 

JSP-Tutorial - Einführung ins erste Beispiel

Gruß


----------



## Raziell (3. Nov 2010)

> und das hat mir am meisten geholfen
> 
> JSP-Tutorial - Einführung ins erste Beispiel



Super genau sowas habe ich gesucht und immer wenn ich auf der Seite war erfolgreich überlesen 

Danke :toll:


----------



## Stroker89 (3. Nov 2010)

Ging mir bei der Seite nicht anders  wenn noch weiterer Bedarf besteht kann ich dir ne kleine Implementierung von mir schicken


----------

